# Charlotte NC cool wood stops



## Chris S. (Feb 27, 2020)

I have to unexpectedly make a trip to Charlotte North Carolina tonight so I figured I'd see if there were any cool would places to stop down that way tomorrow. I'll be driving back up to Front Royal Virginia in the afternoon so anywhere between Charlotte and Front Royal love to hear somewhere you think would be good to stop at. I know it's a long shot but I figured be worth it to see what people had to say


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 27, 2020)

West Penn Hardwoods
1405 Deborah Herman Rd, Conover, NC 28613
Www.wphardwoods.com/

A little out of your way though. You probably go farther up the eastern side of the state

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

